# File System errors plus freezing



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Something is corrupting my file system and freezing my computer and blocking me from submitting threads.

Alright it finally allowed me to submit a thread.

I'm using WINDOWS 8.1 PRO 64-bit 

Ran SFC/SCAN and found and repaired errors and some couldn't be repaired. I do not know whats going on. When using firefox or IE, I get full system freezing. Slow word typing the works. 

My CPU is jumping from 5% usage to 28% usage. Using 17% of 16 GB's of ram. Disk usage is jumping from 0% to 4% - 12% - 20% 

scanned computer found no threats.

PSU - 850 watt SeaSonic bronze 
GC - 660 Ti Geforce 3 gb
RAM - 16 gb 1866 running at 1600 g-skill
CPU - AMD Bull dozer 8150 3.61 Ghz Turbo turned off
HDD - WD 1TB BLUE 7200 RPM


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

If you're getting file corruption I'd start with a thorough hard drive test using Western Digital Drive Diagnostic


If there's any data on the drive that isn't backed up I would suggest doing that before doing the drive tests.



WD Support / Downloads / Internal Retail Kit / WD Desktop Mainstream


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

JMPC said:


> If you're getting file corruption I'd start with a thorough hard drive test using Western Digital Drive Diagnostic
> 
> 
> If there's any data on the drive that isn't backed up I would suggest doing that before doing the drive tests.
> ...


Ill try this

WD Support / Downloads / SATA & SAS / WD Blue / SE / SE16 (SATA II)

But the hard drive doesn't make any weird sounds and its not even a year old.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

JMPC said:


> If you're getting file corruption I'd start with a thorough hard drive test using Western Digital Drive Diagnostic
> 
> 
> If there's any data on the drive that isn't backed up I would suggest doing that before doing the drive tests.
> ...



Ran the WD tool with the long test. Everything passed...

Any other idea's of what this could be. Could a virus make this happen or any kind of malicious software? Maybe AVG and Malwarebytes Anti-Malware pro isn't good enough? 

No idea of whats going on because I just re-did the OS only a couple of days fresh.

I guess I'll try to run this:

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/confirmation.aspx?id=9905


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Outside of a disk failure, corrupted files could be RAM related or could occur when the system is powered off unexpectedly. How soon after the clean install of the OS did the issue occur? Have you tried to restore the system back to a point in time when the issue wasn't occurring?

You may want to consider a clean install even though it was done just recently. If there are file system errors/bad files that's really the best way to get things back to normal. Once you get the system re-installed I would suggest taking a full system backup so you can restore the system without having to go through a clean install again.

If you have any indications that it is some type of malicious program you can create a post in the virus help forum:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

JMPC said:


> Outside of a disk failure, corrupted files could be RAM related or could occur when the system is powered off unexpectedly. How soon after the clean install of the OS did the issue occur? Have you tried to restore the system back to a point in time when the issue wasn't occurring?
> 
> You may want to consider a clean install even though it was done just recently. If there are file system errors/bad files that's really the best way to get things back to normal. Once you get the system re-installed I would suggest taking a full system backup so you can restore the system without having to go through a clean install again.
> 
> ...


My dad is always shutting my computer off by pulling the power cord while I'm at work could this create errors in the system files?

It kind of adds up because he hates me and I'm positive he's trying to break my computer by shutting it off incorrectly. I figured he probably download some Trojan from Rapidlibrary aka rapidshare and put into my computer


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Pulling the power plug can definitely cause errors in the file system as Windows isn't able to close files properly as it would during shutdown.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello,

Your corruptions here are caused by one particular Windows Update KB3022345, this has caused a lot of issues for 1000's of users.

*SFCFix Script*

*Warning:* this fix is specific to the user in this thread. No one else should follow these instructions as it may cause more harm than good. If you are after assistance, please start a thread of your own.


Download *SFCFix.exe* (by niemiro) and save this to your *Desktop*.
Download *SFCFix.zip*, and save this to your *Desktop*. Ensure that this file is named *SFCFix.zip* - do not rename it.
Save any open documents and *close* all open windows.
On your *Desktop*, you should see two files: *SFCFix.exe* and *SFCFix.zip*.
*Drag* the file *SFCFix.zip* onto the file *SFCFix.exe* and *release* it.
SFCFix will now process the script.
Upon completion, a file should be created on your *Desktop*: *SFCFix.txt*.
*Copy (Ctrl+C)* and *Paste (Ctrl+V)* the contents of this file into your next post for me to analyse please - put [code][/code] tags around the log to break up the text.

*SFC /SCANNOW*

Right click on the







button
Click on *Command prompt (Admin)* => Press *Yes* on the prompt
Inside the Command Prompt windows copy and paste the following command *SFC /SCANNOW*
Please wait for this to Finish before continuing with rest of the steps.
*Convert CBS.log to CBS.txt*

Right click on the







button
Click on *Run* => Inside the run box copy and paste the following command:

```
cmd /c copy %windir%\logs\cbs\cbs.log "%userprofile%\Desktop\cbs.txt"
```

Press *Enter*
Once this has completed please go to your Desktop and you will find *CBS.txt*, please rename this file to CBS_{Insert forum username here}_{insert todays Date here}.txt For example "CBS_Go The Power_1803.txt"
Please upload *CBS_{Username}_{Date}.txt* to this thread.

Please Note:: if the file is too big to upload to you next post please upload via Dropbox or One Drive


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

```
SFCFix version 2.4.5.0 by niemiro.
Start time: 2015-06-09 22:09:37.832
Microsoft Windows 8.1 Update 3 - amd64
Using .zip script file at C:\Users\Wayne AMD-8150\Desktop\SFCFix.zip [0]




PowerCopy::
Successfully took permissions for file or folder C:\Windows\winsxs

Successfully created directory tree \\?\C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-u..ed-telemetry-client_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.17807_none_910ac2c6daa01c43.

Successfully copied file C:\Users\Wayne AMD-8150\AppData\Local\niemiro\Archive\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-u..ed-telemetry-client_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.17807_none_910ac2c6daa01c43\telemetry.ASM-WindowsDefault.json to C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-u..ed-telemetry-client_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.17807_none_910ac2c6daa01c43\telemetry.ASM-WindowsDefault.json.
Successfully copied file C:\Users\Wayne AMD-8150\AppData\Local\niemiro\Archive\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-u..ed-telemetry-client_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.17807_none_910ac2c6daa01c43\utc.app.json to C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-u..ed-telemetry-client_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.17807_none_910ac2c6daa01c43\utc.app.json.

Successfully restored ownership for C:\Windows\winsxs
Successfully restored permissions on C:\Windows\winsxs
PowerCopy:: directive completed successfully.
```


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Windows Explorer.exe still hangs up with a freeze. Like I'll click on the windows task bar icon and it stay the color it is when mouse is over it. Basicly you you bring stuff up and it doesn't do anything you can't click anything. And Explorer.exe will go blank and then I have to press ctrl-alt-del and run explorer.exe to refresh it to bring my desktop back up. Note I've erased my computer with 3 passes and reinstalled. And only put things I need on the OS like all updates and drivers. Having trouble with NetGear 4100 windows 8.1 driver. Once I install I have to open device manager and assign it correctly. Like manually finding the driver it shows microsoft driver and netgear I pick netgear and update. I also have a PCIe 3.0 ports that don't really work like they should but driver is installed from INSIGNIA. 

Programs I use:

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware
AVG 2015
Google Chrome
CCleaner
NETGEAR WNDA4100 Genie
ConvertXToDVD 5
VLC media player
PeerBlock

I had to remove IE11 from my machine do to it running very strangely.

Again I have all the updates installed and I couldn't find that update you said messed up stuff.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Anybody here to help anymore ??


----------



## xendistar (Jun 5, 2012)

You could try upgrading the bios and or chipset drivers for your motherboard, but first I would make a backup of your hard disk or at least of all your important data.

If a bios update, chipset or device drivers updates don't not work then (with a backup completed) I would format the disk and reinstall windows.

While I know some people see this as a defeatists attitude spending several hours every day of the week trying to resolve the problem is just not worth the 6 hours or so it will take to format the disk and reinstall windows, all your program and updates. 

Life is to short, computers are supposed to help up not stress us out..............


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

xendistar said:


> You could try upgrading the bios and or chipset drivers for your motherboard, but first I would make a backup of your hard disk or at least of all your important data.
> 
> If a bios update, chipset or device drivers updates don't not work then (with a backup completed) I would format the disk and reinstall windows.
> 
> ...


I have SABERTOOTH 990FX BIOS 1604. Never helped me with anything. Just like updating the PlayStation 3 Firmware I never see an improvement. I've already erased the computer with U.S. Government Standards which is (3 PASSES). What you're telling me isn't really that helpful, just sayin.


----------

